# Whaddya like for front end steering and suspension parts?



## tk421 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey all, got my 67 lemans back from the body shop and started tearing down the front end. Plan on replacing all the suspension and steering components, bushings, etc and swapping to front power disc brakes.

Ive been looking around a lot at the various kits for the suspension and bushings and theres a lot out there (probably just going with rubber instead of poly since its just a nice day driver). What have you guys used?

I see PST has a kit, Just right Detailing has a kit, and of course you can get everything individually from places like Rock Auto.

Whaddya think??


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Ames sells a full kit with mostly Moog parts. I bought all my stuff from Autozone, its lifetime warranty duralast stuff and i have never had a problem with it...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I like the PST stuff. They include everything and it's all excellent quality. Upgrade to the polygraphite stuff and your car will feel much firmer handling wise with no sacrifice in ride quality. Good shocks are a must too!

Also look at upgrading your swaybars, the 1 1/2 bar in front makes a big difference. :cheers


----------

